# Most Elite non-inquisition army?



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

What non-inquisition army is the most 'elite' (least models)?

I've been playing Imperial Guard for a while now, and I'm in desperate need of a change. I want to make a small (maybe 1000pt max) army of elite models as a break from the hundreds of guardsmen I've been painting and playing with lately. 

I don't want an Inquisition army, as the fluff doesn't sit well with me, but other than that I don't really mind what army it is. The first armies that came to mind were Dark Angels and Chaos Marines. Any suggestions?


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Any Space Marine army really. They're so flexible you can have many models (granted not as many as IG), very elite, or somewhere in between. You could build your army around 5 or 6 Terminators and a Space Marine Commander who is perhaps on a bike. In a 1000 point army that doesn't leave much points. The same principle extends to Chaos.


----------



## Magin Chao (Dec 10, 2007)

Deathwing could be good for you


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Magin Chao said:


> Deathwing could be good for you


Yep, that's true. 

But as you might know, the only way to have an army that's genuinely Deathwing, is to include the Master of the Deathwing in your Dark Angels force, which alows you to take Termies as a troop choice. 

I have done this to my own army, allthough it's not actually a Deathwing force. I used one elites slot for a veteran squad as well, as I needed to buy the veteran box anyways.

But anyways, it gives me a 1500 point army with only 17 foot soldiers (of which two are characters), and moreover, it's all plastic!


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

My current chaos list has a total of 31 models in it at 1500 points, and no vehicles. It does have 9 scoring units though.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Wel I think these are your options:

- Space Marines, cliche but they're elite and usually few in numbers
- Chaos Space Marines - same, but with spikes :wink:
- Dark Angels - Deathwing - termies all round
- Dark Angels - Ravenwing - loads of bikes quickle add up the points
- Tyranid Monstrous Swarm - nothing but monsters and 2 basic troops units to fill out the ranks (rippers work great) the rest just a hivetyrant (HQ) and carnifexes (HS and Elites)
- Genestealer Coven - A broodlord, 2 units of rippers and loads of genestealers. They're nice models, bit frail and you rely entirely on CC


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Dark Angles Deathwing with an all terminator army.. thats definately more "elite" .. thats a lot fewer models!

Chaos with Legion armies will tie w/ Grey Knights for expense and abilities roughly.

I hear Genestealer cults are pretty good as well.

I would still include Grey Knights as the most "Elite" force though. You may not want Inquisition but their still hard to beat.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

dark eldar....anyone can strap on their power armour and win a game....that isnt the case with DE


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

How about an Eldar Aspect Warrior Force, their very specialized and good at the roll each different aspect does.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Eldar avatar and body guard of aspect warriors are the top notch of the eldar


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Blood Angels

Our squads cost a freaking fortune...but you get the Death Company ;-)


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Necrons are one of the most (if not the most) expencive army, and they are actually quite difficult to play. the Necs have lots of specilised units, but they are far too expencive to take loads of them (your basic Necron Warrior is 18 points).


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

I might go for a loyalist marine force, as I realized I have an unopened tactical squad sitting in the cupboard. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 17, 2007)

Try a Farsight deathbomb army. 12 Crisis Suits and 12 Fire Warriors, and any left over points spent on more suits or Broadsides.


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

Frostbite said:


> Try a Farsight deathbomb army. 12 Crisis Suits and 12 Fire Warriors, and any left over points spent on more suits or Broadsides.


Yeah, except my main gaming friend, Frodo (he's on heresy too), plays a mean Tau army - I'd be far too scared to try beating him at his own game! Nice idea though k:


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

(sorry for the double post, but I wanted to tell peeps)

Just thought i'd say that I've decided to make a small Blood Angels force. I knew almost nothing about them, and after Galahad mentioned the idea I downloaded the codex - mainly out of curiosity. The background is awesome, and I LOVE the colour scheme. I might go for a successor chapter, but still using that basic background and theme of the Black Rage.

THANKS FOR THE IDEA GALAHAD! And thank you everybody for the help with the decision.


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

hmm..necrons, black templars, death wing
it depends if you want it to be fast elite, or heavy hitter elite...


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Sweet, another happy convert.

Welcome to the beautiful people's club, Brother ;-)

The new Blood Angels codex turned us from a regular marine army wiht a couple fo special toys into an elite fast-attack strike force.

If you;re looking to get in without spending a load on models, this is one good way. You just have to learn how to work with small lists that have high points costs.

I think BA are about the most popular chapter here in HO as far as members who play them goes, so you;ll have plenty of experienced hands around to help.


----------



## -xecutioner- (Dec 23, 2007)

i like blood angels too! *hi 5*


----------



## SyNide (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, it's never too late to convert to raven guard and have an uber expensive unit that will greatly cut down the number of models in your army :wink:


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

Woooo! Blood Angels! I've started painting models, and I'll be write up an army list some time soon and post it. :victory:


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

wow, obsidian, you must have heaps of money to have so many models and so many armies..>.> darn you...:grin:


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

Galahad said:


> I think BA are about the most popular chapter here in HO as far as members who play them goes, so you;ll have plenty of experienced hands around to help.


Where did you get that from? lol most people play chapters they've created and I see a lot more people with dark angels as there main army rather than blood angels=D


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Perhaps we just tend to notice the people who play the same armies as you.

We're certainly a popular army if nothing els e


----------

